# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN MS-107 – акустика, которая экономит ваши деньги

## Labs

В преддверие Нового года компания SVEN представила одну из самых выгодных новинок сезона – акустическую систему 2.1 MS-107. Зима почти закончилась, а акустика до сих пор не сдает позиции по лидерству в соотношении цены и качества.

Акустическая система SVEN MS-107 - отличное решение для квартиры. Для обычной комнаты ее мощности хватит с лихвой. 100 мм динамики сабвуфера выдают глубокий бас, а 75 мм динамики сателлитов обеспечивают четкое, детальное и разборчивое воспроизведение высоких и средних частот. Корпус акустики выполнен из дерева, что также положительно сказывается на качестве звуковоспроизведения. Устройство отлично справляется с большинством стандартных задач, при этом его цена способна приятно удивить.

Для модели от SVEN совсем не сложно найти место – она легко поместится даже на небольшом рабочем столе или полке и прекрасно впишется в любой современный интерьер. MS-107 удобна в управлении – регулятор громкости у нее вынесен на переднюю панель, а звучание сабвуфера можно настроить отдельно.

*Особенности:*

• Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками звука.
• Регулировка уровня общей громкости и уровня низких частот.
• Материал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF).

----------

